# The most evil looking guitar ever made



## Preacher (Dec 13, 2013)

I was listening to Lamb of God earlier (as the palaces burn for those interested) and as Vigil came to a close I pondered "this is an evil track, it must have been written on something other than an Jackson, possibly Satan's own Axe". Which got me to thinking what is the most evil guitar I have ever seen?

I thought about the esp devil girl guitar, the BC Rich Warlock, and of course the Cort Gene Simmons axe bass, but im sure you wizards and witches of Axe Mastery (tm) know of far more evil noise machines, so... show me the evilest looking guitar ever made! 

(not interested in if it sounds good, although it must atleast be playable. Bonus points if it sounds good and/or is used in a doom/black/death band)


----------



## Jake (Dec 13, 2013)

ESP custom shop has made some evil looking guitars


----------



## jay moth (Dec 13, 2013)

Anything by Neal Moser really.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 13, 2013)




----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Dec 13, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


>


 Gotta say those headstocks look pretty cool


----------



## Preacher (Dec 13, 2013)

Damn, that reaper ESP... uh oh... GAS rising. And I would probably gig that panda one for a laugh. Once I had replaced the neck with a bariton 27" tuned it to drop A and chucked an aftermath in it lol


----------



## Cloudy (Dec 13, 2013)

Forged in the fires of hell.


----------



## Black Mamba (Dec 13, 2013)

I always thought this looked pretty evil:


----------



## Preacher (Dec 13, 2013)

Cloudy said:


> Forged in the fires of hell.



My local guitar shop had one of these once, along with a few of the daisy rock guitars. it actually pains me to say they werent completely horrible to play...


----------



## RV350ALSCYTHE (Dec 13, 2013)

I think the beast is the most evil looking production guitar.






Used to have this same model, korean NJ series.
Terrible in every way except appearance  (some would disagree there)

The lower point on the upper horn used to rub my sternum raw.


----------



## gunshow86de (Dec 13, 2013)

Death Warrior is best Warrior.


----------



## Blood Tempest (Dec 13, 2013)

Cloudy said:


> Forged in the fires of hell.



trve kvlt


----------



## Cloudy (Dec 13, 2013)

Preacher said:


> My local guitar shop had one of these once, along with a few of the daisy rock guitars. it actually pains me to say they werent completely horrible to play...



The Squier affinity series can be great sometimes, aside from their poor wood choice they're decently playable. Some of the better telecasters Ive played have been affinity/CV/Squier.


----------



## jay moth (Dec 13, 2013)

Am I right, that Hello Kitty one is not available anymore? I'd love to have one. Or that tiger-looking one. Reminds me of Kenya.

kenya - Weebl's Stuff


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 13, 2013)

They were discontinued years ago. Used, they actually go for a pretty penny compared to how much they were when they were released. I've seen them range from $300 - $500 on eBay.


----------



## celticelk (Dec 13, 2013)

Cloudy said:


> Forged in the fires of hell.



I HAVE NO MOUTH AND I MUST SCREAM


----------



## nugget666 (Dec 13, 2013)

Cloudy said:


> Forged in the fires of hell.


that is why it should be throw in the flames and be killed with fire


----------



## mike90t09 (Dec 13, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


>



I NEED THE CUTE LITTLE PUPPY! HE'S GOT A FRICKING BONE!


----------



## Hollowway (Dec 13, 2013)

Yeah, I was going to post those ESP builds. Those are just awesome. I'm also a HUGE fan of George Lynch's J Frog Skull 'n' Bones.


----------



## jephjacques (Dec 13, 2013)

the fact that they bothered to contour the back is giving me so many LOLs


----------



## Cloudy (Dec 13, 2013)

^ oh god.


----------



## lewstherin006 (Dec 13, 2013)

joshuavsoapkid said:


> Would've been more evil if it were uncut



I wonder how this sounds when the Balls, I mean bass drops!


----------



## MAGGOTBRAIN (Dec 13, 2013)

lol...


----------



## watson503 (Dec 13, 2013)

MAGGOTBRAIN said:


> lol...



A pic of DeVries during breaks while building that monstrosity...


----------



## SoItGoesRVA (Dec 13, 2013)

+1 Moser guitars


----------



## DanakinSkywalker (Dec 13, 2013)




----------



## Floppystrings (Dec 13, 2013)

brut


----------



## dedsouth333 (Dec 13, 2013)

MAGGOTBRAIN said:


> lol...



I would play the shit out of that


----------



## Preacher (Dec 13, 2013)

Cloudy said:


> Forged in the fires of hell.



*DEHUMANIZE YOURSELF AND FACE TO BLOODSHED*


----------



## redstone (Dec 13, 2013)

Cloudy said:


> Forged in the fires of hell.


----------



## gunshow86de (Dec 13, 2013)

redstone said:


>



To truly harness the power.................


----------



## gunshow86de (Dec 13, 2013)

Such evil. Many satan. Wow.


----------



## Zado (Dec 13, 2013)

Dunno,8 strings look evil to me 















everything that makes me want to vomit can be considered evil too


----------



## Cloudy (Dec 13, 2013)

Please...please...thank me later.






Rhinehart Custom-Made Guitars


----------



## Workhorse (Dec 13, 2013)




----------



## Workhorse (Dec 13, 2013)




----------



## Workhorse (Dec 13, 2013)

Probably the most evil looking guitar that is not ridiculously looking.


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Dec 14, 2013)

The boundary between evil and silly is so thin.
The ESPs...and others are most silly than the HelloKitty squier imho.
The Xyphos, Falchion, Randy Rhoads, the Kummerer are more evil than skulls imho.


----------



## rg401 (Dec 14, 2013)

gunshow86de said:


> Death Warrior is best Warrior.



Hooooly ! monster guitar!!


----------



## Nile (Dec 14, 2013)

V.


----------



## Preacher (Dec 14, 2013)

Zado said:


>



I really want that cthulu guitar... but I don't want to give Ikon money after looking at their website. I dont give a rats @ss about the naked chicks holding bits of wood, just show me the damn guitars


----------



## Viginez (Dec 14, 2013)

bc rich beast, then the ironbird


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Dec 14, 2013)

Hollowway said:


> Yeah, I was going to post those ESP builds. Those are just awesome. I'm also a HUGE fan of George Lynch's J Frog Skull 'n' Bones.




George Lynch skull and crossbones has most likely deflowered more virgins than any of the modern guitars.


----------



## jay moth (Dec 14, 2013)

Workhorse said:


>




Wow, RAN-made Hondo H1 copy? That's... unexpected.


----------



## Discoqueen (Dec 14, 2013)

And just because the sight of this next one can drive men to commit terrible deeds in the quest to possess one, and has the power to take any thread and split its participants in two angry mobs...


----------



## Blackwinged (Dec 14, 2013)

Lado Devil. =)


----------



## unclejemima218 (Dec 14, 2013)




----------



## Blue1970Cutlass (Dec 14, 2013)

I've never seen a completed photo, but I always thought this one by Grey Van Kuilenburg was pretty sinister looking


----------



## Workhorse (Dec 14, 2013)

jay moth said:


> Wow, RAN-made Hondo H1 copy? That's... unexpected.



It was Steffens idea. Not like it matters really, I saw him play it live and the thing sounded enormous. Wish he gets more of them made in a different finish.


----------



## gclef (Dec 14, 2013)

Workhorse said:


>


I don't like weird shaped guitars much, but this one is sick!

I'd hit it.


----------



## Discoqueen (Dec 14, 2013)

It kind of reminds me of something from Star Trek.


----------



## ProphetOfHatred (Dec 14, 2013)




----------



## Workhorse (Dec 15, 2013)

looks alot like a bc rich


----------



## TheFashel12 (Dec 15, 2013)

This is the first thing that came to mind


----------



## MrMcSick (Dec 16, 2013)




----------



## MrMcSick (Dec 16, 2013)

And THISS!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MassNecrophagia (Dec 16, 2013)

MrMcSick said:


> And THISS!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude, wat
Do want


----------



## asher (Dec 16, 2013)

I wouldn't call that "evil" though. Definitely "awesome" but not "evil".


----------



## MrMcSick (Dec 16, 2013)

I think a guitar that looks like it was made out of a Viking ship is pretty evil lol.


----------



## Workhorse (Dec 16, 2013)

TheFashel12 said:


> This is the first thing that came to mind



Looks a bit overdone to me.


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis (Dec 16, 2013)

this ormsby


----------



## redstone (Dec 16, 2013)




----------



## BucketheadRules (Dec 16, 2013)

All of these look faintly ridiculous and I don't know that they look evil. They just look... "corny", to steal a word from the American dictionary 

I keep trying to come up with a guitar that I could add to this discussion myself so I don't just look like an unhelpful dickhead, and my mind keeps drawing me back to the good old Les Paul Custom - beautiful, classy but also more than a little sinister. Like a bank robber in a tuxedo.






I dunno, it's a thought.

EDIT: Mind you, in black the late-80s Gibson Flying V 90 has a certain something about it:


----------



## Fathand (Dec 16, 2013)

Am I the only one who thought about this instantly?






I believe you can't play any "good" notes with it.


----------



## flexkill (Dec 16, 2013)




----------



## flexkill (Dec 16, 2013)




----------



## BucketheadRules (Dec 16, 2013)

flexkill said:


>



That is horrific.


----------



## flexkill (Dec 16, 2013)

BucketheadRules said:


> That is horrific.


I agree....I don't like odd shapes or any of that shit.....just trying to post what OP wanted 



Unless you meant that in a good way, which in case.....cool.


----------



## protest (Dec 16, 2013)

redstone said:


>



 Who buys this stuff haha.

I also like the rusty one with the splinters. 

We should start posting the guitar and then a pic of what we think the dude that plays it looks like.


----------



## haffner1 (Dec 16, 2013)

redstone said:


>



That's one way to get fret hand discipline. Any excessive motion and you will slice off your fingers!


----------



## celticelk (Dec 16, 2013)

redstone said:


>



For playing those bars where you worry about getting out alive....


----------



## redstone (Dec 16, 2013)

protest said:


> We should start posting the guitar and then a pic of what we think the dude that plays it looks like.


----------



## gunshow86de (Dec 16, 2013)

Whoever designed this is truly the son of Satan.


----------



## EdgeC (Dec 16, 2013)

BucketheadRules said:


> I keep trying to come up with a guitar that I could add to this discussion myself so I don't just look like an unhelpful dickhead, and my mind keeps drawing me back to the good old Les Paul Custom - beautiful, classy but also more than a little sinister. Like a bank robber in a tuxedo.
> 
> I dunno, it's a thought.


 
I can dig the Evil LPC thing. So can this guy:


----------



## JD27 (Dec 16, 2013)

Inherently evil and offensive all at once.


----------



## angelbear (Dec 17, 2013)

it instills fear upon the bravest of men


----------



## narad (Dec 17, 2013)

Historically sourced evil:


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Dec 17, 2013)

MrMcSick said:


> And THISS!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]


So Kvlt


----------



## jemfloral (Dec 17, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


>



+1 on the panditar!


----------



## FinnBehemoth (Dec 18, 2013)

narad said:


> Historically sourced evil:



That thing looks so sick, you got any more pictures?


----------



## Neilzord (Dec 18, 2013)

Grim Reapers guitarists old Scythe guitar. Not really mean looking but can definitely be classed as "evil" haha


----------



## capoeiraesp (Dec 18, 2013)

Metaldestroyerdennis said:


> this ormsby



Such a killer guitar. Plays awesome too.


----------



## Riff-King-Steve (Dec 19, 2013)

FinnBehemoth said:


> That thing looks so sick, you got any more pictures?


 
Dæmoness Guitars : Gallery - 'The Conception of the Antichrist' Hadian

Had a load of pics from Total Guitar when they reviewed this up on my wall for time. 
Sick looking guitar for definite!


----------



## Itchyman (Dec 19, 2013)

If guitar's stared at you, this would be the equivalent of a cold, heartless gaze of a demon:




Look at it. Doesn't it look like "c'mon. let's make evil music."


----------



## Steinmetzify (Dec 19, 2013)

Member here owned it for awhile.....he sold it on and I don't know where it is now.....they fly wings are actual wings from dead flies.


----------



## metaljohn (Dec 19, 2013)

narad said:


> Historically sourced evil:



The Devil showing his asshole to unsuspecting people? What a dick.


----------



## Black43 (Dec 19, 2013)

I know it's a bass but, by Odin's beard...


----------



## JD27 (Dec 19, 2013)

JD27 said:


> Inherently evil and offensive all at once.




So evil, Ran tried to copy it.


----------



## ixlramp (Dec 20, 2013)

Not particularly evil but has a certain something ... this is my conversion of a bass to a quartertone 4x2 string unison coursed baritone. Courses are tuned in fifths gauges .070 .070 .045 .045 .028w .028w .016p .016p and at a low guitar-type tension.


----------



## Berserker (Apr 30, 2014)

Sorry for the necrobump but I just saw this...


----------



## Blue1970Cutlass (Apr 30, 2014)

^ That's TOO evil


----------



## JD27 (Apr 30, 2014)

Berserker said:


> Sorry for the necrobump but I just saw this...



That is the stuff nightmares are made of.


----------



## Defi (Apr 30, 2014)

If you ask me the SG is the most evil looking guitar ever. Stereotypically evil looking guitars are so over the top that they do indeed look about as menacing as a hello kitty tar.

edit: I was going to post a picture of infernus playing a les paul too. haha.


----------



## Preacher (Apr 30, 2014)

Berserker said:


> Sorry for the necrobump but I just saw this...


 
Madre de Dios...

also, that's a right handed guitar, why is the watermark from Leftyfretz.com lol


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Apr 30, 2014)

Defi said:


> If you ask me the SG is the most evil looking guitar ever. Stereotypically evil looking guitars are so over the top that they do indeed look about as menacing as a hello kitty tar..



I wonder if people in the late '50s and early '60s thouht the same same thing about the SG, Explorer, and V?


----------



## jeleopard (Apr 30, 2014)

Berserker said:


> Sorry for the necrobump but I just saw this...



I've seen the face of Satan.


----------



## Don Vito (Apr 30, 2014)

MAGGOTBRAIN said:


> lol...


*evil* *satan*


----------



## chassless (Apr 30, 2014)

we're risking far too much here. that white single cut is a conduit for its demon to possess us - STOP REPLYING THIS THREAD BEFORE IT'S TOO LATE


----------



## Psionic (Apr 30, 2014)

Berserker said:


> Sorry for the necrobump but I just saw this...



Miley Cyrus?


----------



## DISTORT6 (Apr 30, 2014)

I just blessed myselfand I'm not _that_ religious!


----------



## Ulvhedin (Apr 30, 2014)

Gotta be that Dæmoness RR style guitar:


----------



## Psionic (Apr 30, 2014)

that is really nice i love this kind of woodcut designs


----------



## Bobro (Jun 24, 2018)

gunshow86de said:


> Such evil. Many satan. Wow.



14-year old Czech boys should not be allowed to have guitars? That's about the cheesiest thing I have ever seen!


----------



## Bobro (Jun 24, 2018)

SoItGoesRVA said:


> +1 Moser guitars


Good Heavens! I guess if it's a Black Metal band named "Emaciated"...


----------



## pondman (Jun 24, 2018)

Most evil axe in many ways



007 by

025 by

031 by

035 by

037 by [url=https://


----------



## Edika (Jun 24, 2018)

pondman said:


> Most evil axe in many ways
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aside from the aesthetic evil looking aspect it has bone fragments of it's creator (and blood? I don't remember)! How more evil can you get?


----------



## MatiasTolkki (Jun 24, 2018)

Hollowway said:


> Yeah, I was going to post those ESP builds. Those are just awesome. I'm also a HUGE fan of George Lynch's J Frog Skull 'n' Bones.



The mr scary guitar, I saw it at Loud park a couple years ago, and was that thing a sight to see in person.


----------



## blacai (Jun 24, 2018)




----------



## Bobro (Jun 24, 2018)

pondman said:


> Most evil axe in many ways
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The craftsmanship and originality blow my mind! The aesthetics, though... guess I've been lagging on my drug intake!


----------



## spudmunkey (Jun 24, 2018)




----------



## blacai (Jun 24, 2018)




----------



## NateFalcon (Jun 24, 2018)

Five wiener butt punch...couldn’t help myself lol


----------



## NateFalcon (Jun 24, 2018)

It’s a tie...


----------



## BenjaminW (Jun 24, 2018)




----------



## manu80 (Jun 24, 2018)

I'd go with my Rico vixen 
that girl guitar thing up there is very disturbing....


----------



## Leviathus (Jun 24, 2018)

ponds is truly the route of all evil


----------



## NateFalcon (Jun 24, 2018)

spudmunkey said:


>


Should’ve positioned the neck a little lower so you’re reaching up her skirt...you could offend various groups which would be pretty fucking metal, it would also need a bridge ‘bucker...


----------



## MatiasTolkki (Jun 24, 2018)

NateFalcon said:


> Should’ve positioned the neck a little lower so you’re reaching up her skirt...you could offend various groups which would be pretty fucking metal, it would also need a bridge ‘bucker...



It will offend the people that SHOULD be offended


----------



## feraledge (Jun 25, 2018)

MatiasTolkki said:


> It will offend the people that SHOULD be offended


Dude, I agree that Jeff is an asshole for trying to bulk diss Asian guitar companies/builders, but when you want to jump on that dude every second for it but then go around trying to offend for virtually any other reason, you've got to see the irony in that, right? Pretend I'm your Ibanez or a Carvin 22 pole pickup asking you that.


----------



## feraledge (Jun 25, 2018)

On topic, I'll pass up my LOL replies for a real one, ESP Horizon "scab" finish:


----------



## Joan Maal (Jun 25, 2018)

Psionic said:


> Miley Cyrus?



I was not prepared to see that


----------



## Joan Maal (Jun 25, 2018)

Psionic said:


> Miley Cyrus?



I was not prepared to see that


----------



## MrBouleDeBowling (Jun 25, 2018)

I'm surprised no one posted Gary Holt's Blood ESP. I mean, the guitar's freaking painted with his actual blood. Can't get more evil than that.


----------



## Spicypickles (Jun 25, 2018)

Why do the pickups have 777 on them? Other than that, super rad.


----------



## BlackSG91 (Jun 25, 2018)

;>)/


----------



## feraledge (Jun 25, 2018)

Spicypickles said:


> Why do the pickups have 777 on them? Other than that, super rad.


Typo.


----------



## Blytheryn (Jun 25, 2018)

Spicypickles said:


> Why do the pickups have 777 on them? Other than that, super rad.


I think he said because 666 is overdone.


----------



## Womb raider (Jun 25, 2018)

There's only a couple ESPs I would not own, this being one of them (the other being the Hanneman S&K a few pages back). This has bad juju writen all over it.


----------



## MatiasTolkki (Jun 25, 2018)

feraledge said:


> Dude, I agree that Jeff is an asshole for trying to bulk diss Asian guitar companies/builders, but when you want to jump on that dude every second for it but then go around trying to offend for virtually any other reason, you've got to see the irony in that, right? Pretend I'm your Ibanez or a Carvin 22 pole pickup asking you that.



You missed the point. People who would be offended by that guitar are the same people who rioted at Berkeley when Milo Yiannopolous went there, tried to prevent people from getting in to see Ben Shapiro at my Alma Mater, and the same people who ruined Star Wars. People like us wouldn't care, which is the basis of my comment. Maybe you don't know anything about far left idiots but they will be offended by anything, ESPECIALLY a guitar where you're reaching up a girl's skirt, and if those crybabies are offended by it, all the better.


----------



## feraledge (Jun 25, 2018)

MatiasTolkki said:


> You missed the point. People who would be offended by that guitar are the same people who rioted at Berkeley when Milo Yiannopolous went there, tried to prevent people from getting in to see Ben Shapiro at my Alma Mater, and the same people who ruined Star Wars. People like us wouldn't care, which is the basis of my comment. Maybe you don't know anything about far left idiots but they will be offended by anything, ESPECIALLY a guitar where you're reaching up a girl's skirt, and if those crybabies are offended by it, all the better.


Ruined Star Wars? What? Offended isn’t the same as repulsed. Are you really anti-Jeff and pro-Milo? Jesus. 
Oh yeah. And I’m among the most prominent anarchist writers, I think I know the subject considerably better than you. Also very much neither left nor right.


----------



## MatiasTolkki (Jun 25, 2018)

feraledge said:


> Ruined Star Wars? What? Offended isn’t the same as repulsed. Are you really anti-Jeff and pro-Milo? Jesus.
> Oh yeah. And I’m among the most prominent anarchist writers, I think I know the subject considerably better than you. Also very much neither left nor right.



Star wars was perfectly fine under George Lucas, Disney ruined it.


----------



## MatiasTolkki (Jun 25, 2018)

And no, I'm not pro-Milo even though during his rise he did a lot of things that I agreed with by going to schools intentionally to piss of those crybabies.


----------



## BusinessMan (Jun 25, 2018)

feraledge said:


> On topic, I'll pass up my LOL replies for a real one, ESP Horizon "scab" finish:



Evil or gross?


----------



## feraledge (Jun 25, 2018)

MatiasTolkki said:


> And no, I'm not pro-Milo even though during his rise he did a lot of things that I agreed with by going to schools intentionally to piss of those crybabies.


Crybabies is an ironic diss for opponents of a pedophile.


----------



## feraledge (Jun 25, 2018)

BusinessMan said:


> Evil or gross?


Both?


----------



## Djentlyman (Jun 25, 2018)

I always thought these looked amazing, but after owning one too bad they're really crappy quality.


----------



## ElRay (Jun 25, 2018)

blacai said:


>


At first, I thought the purple was the full guitar. I didn’t see the ginormous leather brown bevel on the brown leather couch.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Jun 25, 2018)

blacai said:


>


Ok this is a kiesel correct?


----------



## spudmunkey (Jun 25, 2018)

The906 said:


> Ok this is a kiesel correct?


Yep. The body is trans black on mahogany. The top is purple on spruce.


----------



## FireInside (Jun 26, 2018)

Womb raider said:


> There's only a couple ESPs I would not own, this being one of them (the other being the Hanneman S&K a few pages back). This has bad juju writen all over it.





I'm kinda lost, what are those symbols?


----------



## pondman (Jun 26, 2018)

DSCN5844 by




DSCN5820 by



DSCN5816 by



DSCN5826 by [url=https://


----------



## Sogradde (Jun 26, 2018)

FireInside said:


> I'm kinda lost, what are those symbols?


Summoning sigils. In occultism each demon has a name and a sigil required to summon him/her.


----------



## Masoo2 (Jun 26, 2018)

Vapula has made some pretty evil looking stuff


























and of course you can't forget the BC Rich Speed V and ESP NV


----------



## MatiasTolkki (Jun 27, 2018)

Oh man I wouldnt call this evil but absolutely GORGEOUS.



pondman said:


> DSCN5844 by
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## The Mirror (Jun 27, 2018)

@pondman:



pondman said:


> DSCN5844 by
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You wanna summon some Hendrix with that thing, I'd wager?


----------



## soliloquy (Jun 29, 2018)




----------



## BornToLooze (Jun 29, 2018)




----------



## ixlramp (Jun 29, 2018)

Many of these are either tasteless or nauseating.
Pentagram fretboard dots are deeply evil of course.
Dolan 9 string bass:


----------



## A-Branger (Jun 30, 2018)

kneel and bow to your master


----------



## A-Branger (Jun 30, 2018)

post x2


----------



## BusinessMan (Jun 30, 2018)




----------



## zappatton2 (Jun 30, 2018)

A-Branger said:


> kneel and bow to your master


What's the opposite of neck-dive? Tail-dive??


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Jun 30, 2018)

BornToLooze said:


>



Check those traps.


zappatton2 said:


> What's the opposite of neck-dive? Tail-dive??


Its trying to get back to hell.


----------

